# The RapidShare Happy Hours



## Third Eye (Apr 17, 2008)

Did anyone notice Rapidshare Happy Hours?

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/rshappyhrs.JPG

This is awesome. You don't need to wait for timer and enter captcha in Happy Hours. 


The *RapidShare Happy Hours* are active right now. Have fun!


----------



## eggman (Apr 17, 2008)

Still you cant download files one after another. Thats my biggest headache.


----------



## VD17 (Apr 18, 2008)

i wonder when exactly those happy hours become active...


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 18, 2008)

17. April 2008 - *Captcha stories, happy hours*


> As every free user should have noticed, we are experimenting once again with the CAPTCHA system. *The reason is that RapidShare is popular enough for people to create tools to download from RapidShare as a free user as if they were a premium user.* This has a negative impact for our paying premium users, since they expect a fast download. On the other hand we are also experimenting with happy hours again. When our servers have enough spare bandwidth, we will make it easier for free users to download from RapidShare, knowing that this also makes it possible again to automatically download files with those tools. Right now the RapidShare Happy Hours will disable the download tickets and the captchas completely.


 i know a guy who automated rs d/ls.

LOL, too bad for him    NOW

6.30am is happy hour i guess , no wait time


----------



## praka123 (Apr 18, 2008)

dont know why these fellas are crazy about rapidshare? 
hmm...may be these hypocrites are downloading u know what 

Heh!thx am a Linux user


----------



## Gursimran (Apr 18, 2008)

ya its cool...
do they offer pause/resume in free account?


----------



## Faun (Apr 18, 2008)

^^now u r asking too much


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 18, 2008)

Gursimran said:


> do they offer pause/resume in free account?



No


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 18, 2008)

rapidshare is popular .. coz i think they allow illegal stuff
which 4shared does not seem to allow


----------



## Stuge (Apr 18, 2008)

RS happy hours is being active since 4 am .

Though I used cryptload to d/l file from it automatically 

They have been experimenting with  new CAPTCHA  codes  like this 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2232/2419726247_baf86b4fd7.jpg


They implemented this new Captcha on 16th night and they again changed this with a new one yesterday nite at about 2 am .


----------



## panacea_amc (Apr 18, 2008)

rapidshare is fatest dude!!
i download a 100 mb file in 15 mins flat....but i megaupload it took 23 mins..dats why RS is d best!


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 18, 2008)

Rapidshare is for kiddos.Torrents FTW.!


----------



## Stuge (Apr 18, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> Rapidshare is for kiddos.Torrents FTW.!



LOL


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 18, 2008)

Gursimran said:


> ya its cool...
> do they offer pause/resume in free account?


 
it sometime that RS do such thing.

Lalach buri bala hai.



> Originally Posted by *shady_inc* *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/buttons/viewpost.gif
> _Rapidshare is for kiddos.Torrents FTW.! _


*RS Rocks*


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 19, 2008)

^^ 

+1 

I wont go into details here  But RS rocks


----------



## y2j826 (Apr 19, 2008)

even today @ 11.30 AM and 2.30 PM it was happy hour on rapidshare . . .


----------



## Stuge (Apr 20, 2008)

y2j826 said:


> even today @ 11.30 AM and 2.30 PM it was happy hour on rapidshare . . .


that actually started from 3:30am (at night )


----------



## utsav (Apr 21, 2008)

I got happy hour at 7pm too few days back but torrents are much faster. Only drawback is hashfails


----------



## axxo (Apr 22, 2008)

The *RapidShare Happy Hours* are active right now. Have fun!


----------



## utsav (Apr 22, 2008)

^^^^ lol


----------



## Pat (Apr 22, 2008)

[OT] Can anybody suggest the safest way to buy a rapidshare premium account for people who dont have a paypal account ? I say 'safest' because a lot of offers in bazaar section are from completely new members and I am a bit skeptic about them  [/OT]


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 22, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=16635

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43911


----------



## Pat (Apr 22, 2008)

Yep..I have pmed him already..waiting for his reply!


----------



## Pat (Apr 23, 2008)

I went ahead and bought a 4 months account from hmmmmmmmm !! Genuine seller, good pricing and peace of mind  Highly recommended for anyone wanting to buy a premium account


----------

